# Need a small but long wheel brush



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi

Anyone got any thoughts for something no bigger than the small wheel woolie, but with a longer handle? For getting to the back of the rim (past the brake disc, so not much space height wise)

Thanks!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

EZ wheel brush — small?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Incredibrush flat?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought a couple of the Sainsburys flat microfiber brushes posted in one of the threads on "budget" or "what I bought today" threads,can't remember now, and it is brilliant for my wheels.
I have wheel woolies and EZ-Detail brushes, but the Sainsburys home brush is great and gets most use. Recommended, and only £3.50, or 35p if you find a reduced one as per the original post(I didn't and still think it's a bargain).

Edit: found the thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405397&highlight=sainsburys
The plastic "spine" is a bit too flexible, but I hold the body of the brush to get more leverage, and it really holds a lot of product and super soft.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Any chance you can please compare the size of the sainsburys one to the small wheel woolie please, blurb??

Same for neil and demetri please if you happen to own both please, just don't want to buy it and find they're too big lol as the small wheel woolie only just fits between the rim and brake disc


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Here you go. Sorry about the table cloth. 

The Sainsburys brush looks huge but it squashes right down to the size of the small woolly. Not much wider than the plastic spine of the Sainsburys I've included to show how thin the hard plastic is.
The medium woolly is way bigger.

Edit: In case it's not obvious, the Sainsburys brush is on its side. It's about 9 cm wide in total and the plastic about 2 cm wide.

And a link to the high res image - https://i.imgur.com/stE6FPs.jpg


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for that. Might have to take a trip to sainsburys! Should work fine if it squashes down like you say.

I guess this is genuinely the purpose of this brush and it's not something else that has been re-purposed by Detailing World as a wheel brush? Lol. So I should find it with the car cleaning stuff/aisle?

Thanks!


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

It's in the home cleaning aisle. 
Not much of note other than the the carplan no1 super gloss in the car cleaning shelf/aisle.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

blurb said:


> It's in the home cleaning aisle.
> Not much of note other than the the carplan no1 super gloss in the car cleaning shelf/aisle.


Cool I'll have a look thanks!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

blurb said:


> Here you go. Sorry about the table cloth.
> 
> The Sainsburys brush looks huge but it squashes right down to the size of the small woolly. Not much wider than the plastic spine of the Sainsburys I've included to show how thin the hard plastic is.
> The medium woolly is way bigger.
> ...


Are those "genuine" wheel woollies, I've never seen ones with that red fleck running through them.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

neilmcl said:


> Are those "genuine" wheel woollies, I've never seen ones with that red fleck running through them.


Yes, these are the latest versions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> Are those "genuine" wheel woollies, I've never seen ones with that red fleck running through them.


Could be wrong but did they not change them due to so many copies coming on to the market.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Could be wrong but did they not change them due to so many copies coming on to the market.


That's what I read too.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Picked up the sainsbury one but not had a chance to try it yet.

Cheers!


----------

